# signs of giving birth soon?



## Loubiluo2005 (Aug 20, 2018)

Morning everyone just thought id say hello. 
My name is Mel and I have a a puddy cat called Smokey(we live in the uk) shes 8 years old and my first fur baby we need some advice.. she escaped around 12 June and is showing all signs of pregnancy, now if my estimation is right she should be due her first litter any day.. now here's where I need advice shes been leaving a pinkish (bloody) discharge where she sleeps for around 5 days. Is this a sign of something possibly happening soon or something more?

Thank you. Xxx


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Loubiluo.



You really need to have this cat seen by a Veterinarian....I think the sooner, the better.


----------

